# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee's Spooky Competition 2016 Signups

## spellbee2

_Are you Humpty Dumpty? Because you're about to have a great fall! Har har de har ha hech hack huck cough cough ugh I'm dead inside..._
Hey, so it's been what feels like minutes since the last competition ended, but it's already almost time for the next one to start! Sooooo, if you've never been part of one of my competitions, check out my previous comps here, here, and here to see how it works.

So if you're interested, vote above what dates you want to have it (we're gonna stick with the Friday-to-Sunday thing since I think that worked really well last time). And if you're interested in joining, post here with what league you want to be in, as well as how often you get lucid (1/night, 1/week, etc.). The rates listed by the leagues are suggestions, but if you're feeling bold, feel free to try a higher league. Also, please be sure to sign up *ONLY* if you are fairly certain that you can contribute for the entire length of the competition.

*Expert League* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night
dolphin
Sensei
sivason
RelaxAndDream
ginsan

*Intermediate League* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights
spellbee2
cooleymd
Saizaphod
JadeGreen
Occipitalred
FryingMan
Cookino
AndresLD
OneUp
DreamSwimmer
Raipat
Elaineylane
Nebulus

*Beginner League* - less than 1 lucid/week
Sozu
Lichi
Nazrax
Elaol
DeDromer
oneironautics
Snehk
StaySharp
KingCobra
AURON
tblanco
Zoob

Initial signups will be until the *Thursday before the competition* (i.e. October 13th at the earliest). However, if you miss the deadline, you can still sign up to join in the second week of the competition (the deadline for that will be announced after the competition starts).

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join the expert league. I average 1 lucid/night.

----------


## cooleymd

I will sign up for Intermediate, tho my last 3 lucids were all recorded during the last competition 8+ wks ago, I will make a comeback

(I have had many close calls near 1 per week)

Hopefully I will have a consistent home during the competition and not have to move in the middle or something
I chalk my lack of lucidity up to stress (the Lucid dream killer) and it might intensify

----------


## Sensei

join expert league. About 4/week recently.

----------


## Saizaphod

Sign me up, intermediate :tropicalboxer:

----------


## Sozu

Sign me up in Beginner thanks  :smiley:

----------


## JadeGreen

Heyo! Sign me up in intermediate please.

----------


## Sivason

I will sign up for expert (5-15/week). I will only be able to contribute much if we do this in one of the last two dates. I am going on a 9 day vacation starting Oct 19th. While I may still be able to compete if it is during that time frame, do not expect much of me as my focus will be on my wife.

Thanks for hosting spellbee2!

----------


## Occipitalred

Intermediate League.

----------


## Lichi

I'd like to sign up for beginners.

I get like 2-4 lucids per year... This has been during the last 4 years that i've been off DVs.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Nice! I'm in. As promised last time sign me in for expert. At the moment around 2 lucids in one week but if I focus... I should be able to compete. 

Date: for me all dates are fine expect the last one! There I couldn't participate probably (Meditation retreat)

----------


## FryingMan

OK, yeah, I'll partake!  Intermediate, please.

----------


## Nazrax

Sign me up for beginner. I get a few lucids a year.

----------


## Cookino

Alright sign me up, Intermediate since I'm averaging 1 lucid per week right now.

----------


## Elaol

Sign me up, beginner  ::D:

----------


## DeDromer

Beginner league here  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

Intermediate - I'm averaging 2 LDs/ week at the moment (much better than during the summer competition).
I'm hoping for the Oct 28 - Nov 13 date as I have a whole week off from University in that time-frame, whereas I have 3 midterms during the first time frame haha.
Can't wait to get this started  ::D: !

----------


## Ginsan

*Spoiler* for _Ohh, Spellbee = D_: 



Are you Humpty Dumpty? Because you're about to have a great fall! Har har de har ha hech hack huck cough cough ugh I'm dead inside...  ::chuckle::  :Big laugh: 




Alright I'm feeling bold! Thanks Sai for inviting me, I think this will be fun  :smiley: 

I'll join the expert league! Not because I'm an expert but because I'm feeling bold.  :Cheeky:  And I LD about 3/4ths of every night. Pretty disappointing... To have 3/4ths lucids. Just kidding, it's 1 almost every night. I'm a little optimistic though, so it may be more like 1 every 2 of 3 nights, but the past few days have been good plus I am bold!!!  :Oh noes: 

@RelaxAndDream, a retreat! So cool!

----------


## oneironautics

sign me up for beginners pls. 
 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Snehk

Signing up to beginners. Thanks again for the note Saizaphod!

----------


## StaySharp

Beginner... I had 2 lucids (that lasted only seconds  ::roll:: ) the past week but I still average less than a lucid per month.

----------


## KingCobra

My focus for the past few months was off of lucid dreaming but I would like to get back into it now. This competition would be a good start. So put me in the beginner league I guess.

----------


## OneUp

Sign me up for intermediate league. I gotta keep LDing on my mind more and this will definitely help.

----------


## DreamSwimmer

Sign me up for the intermediate league please!

----------


## AURON

I'll join the beginners league.  I'm waaaaaaay out of practice so I doubt I'll get anymore than 4 in a month.

----------


## Nebulus

Thanks Spellbee & Saizaphod for getting this together. Sign me up for beginners i've been dry since back to work. Go team, already!

----------


## Raipat

yay, intermediate please!  :smiley:

----------


## Elaineylane

Intermediate please. I love Halloween, I'm gonna be a funny clown for the kids at school & a scary clown for the trick or treaters. Of course my birthday is October 29th so I HAVE to love Halloween!

----------


## Saizaphod

> my birthday is October 29th so I HAVE to love Halloween!



Oct 29 here too  :Party:

----------


## tblanco

I'll Join. No lucids since January.

----------


## Nebulus

I have been hearing voices in my head...well no actually it was ElaineyLane, telling me to amend the record and go for intermediate if thats ok.

----------


## FryingMan

Spellbee, can we have a definitive ruling on stacking points?   I'd like to make a call for "one scoring category per dream action," up to the dreamer.  Having one action that simultaneously is categorized and scored across multiple areas as, for example, 1) a personal goal, 2) a TOTM, 3) a 3-step goal, 4) individual called-out actions, or combinations thereof, seems like point spamming.

----------


## Zoob

Count me in for beginners.

----------


## Ginsan

> Spellbee, can we have a definitive ruling on stacking points?   I'd like to make a call for "one scoring category per dream action," up to the dreamer.  Having one action that simultaneously is categorized and scored across multiple areas as, for example, 1) a personal goal, 2) a TOTM, 3) a 3-step goal, 4) individual called-out actions, or combinations thereof, seems like point spamming.



I agree with this. Though if you do something 3 times, it's okay to have it be a personal goal once, TOTM second time, 3-step task the second time, in my opinion.

----------


## spellbee2

> Spellbee, can we have a definitive ruling on stacking points?   I'd like to make a call for "one scoring category per dream action," up to the dreamer.  Having one action that simultaneously is categorized and scored across multiple areas as, for example, 1) a personal goal, 2) a TOTM, 3) a 3-step goal, 4) individual called-out actions, or combinations thereof, seems like point spamming.



That sounds fair. I'll add that in to the rules this time around.

Just a heads up to everyone. Due to personal health reasons, the start of the competition might be delayed a day or two. I'm gonna try my best tomorrow morning to get everything set up in time for the earliest time zones to start on Friday, but please bear with me and be flexible if it doesn't work out that we can start on time. This week has been all-around hell for me, so I'm sorry I couldn't get everything set up sooner (I'm thinking about dropping out of the competition myself and just watching this one from the sidelines because of everything that's going on at the moment).

----------


## Elaineylane

> Oct 29 here too



Awe a shared birthday! It's how I afford my costume each year now. My husband doesn't have to think about what to give me. I just give him the receipt & try to be reasonable of course, lol.

----------


## Sensei

> That sounds fair. I'll add that in to the rules this time around.
> 
> Just a heads up to everyone. Due to personal health reasons, the start of the competition might be delayed a day or two. I'm gonna try my best tomorrow morning to get everything set up in time for the earliest time zones to start on Friday, but please bear with me and be flexible if it doesn't work out that we can start on time. This week has been all-around hell for me, so I'm sorry I couldn't get everything set up sooner (I'm thinking about dropping out of the competition myself and just watching this one from the sidelines because of everything that's going on at the moment).



Well don't kill yourself on account of us, we can wait if you need to wait.  :smiley: 

I'll be praying for ya to get better man. 

I have also been making it back to my old state of LDing in the last couple months, so a couple more days might be good for me getting back. (I started getting worse for a little while there, not due to leaving LDing, but due to practicing something that showed some quick results on paper, but didn't actually help).

----------


## Elaineylane

> I have been hearing voices in my head...well no actually it was ElaineyLane, telling me to amend the record and go for intermediate if thats ok.



I'm sooooooo proud of you Nebulus! That's right, go for the gold Buddy!

----------


## spellbee2

There's bound to be horrible errors, as I threw this together pretty quick, but here we go:

*http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2204919*

Also, if you're still interested in joining, even after the competition officially starts, feel free to still post here, and I'll try to add you in when I can.

----------


## obfusc8

> There's bound to be horrible errors, as I threw this together pretty quick, but here we go:
> 
> *http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2204919*
> 
> Also, if you're still interested in joining, even after the competition officially starts, feel free to still post here, and I'll try to add you in when I can.



Phew, just saw this starts tonight and thought I'd missed another comp! 
Looks like dolphin needs a buddy in expert league? Go team Vampire!  ::D:

----------


## Nfri

Helllo Spellbee, I would like to join the competition if it's possible  :drool:

----------


## ExothermReacton

I would be happy to join in for the second week if possible! It is probably best to put me into the beginners league. Can't even remember when I was lucid dreaming the last time.

----------


## spellbee2

I'll get you guys all in right away. But now that we've officially started, anyone after this will have to wait until the halfway mark on Saturday, October 22nd.

Also, Nfri, let me know what league you want to be in.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Helllo Spellbee, I would like to join the competition if it's possible



lets see if you will be more active and participating this time  :smiley:   :tongue2:

----------


## Yumnش

Looks like I missed again. I'll make sure to be on the look out for the next one.

----------


## spellbee2

> Looks like I missed again. I'll make sure to be on the look out for the next one.



You haven't totally missed it - you can still sign up to join for the second week.

----------


## Azaleaj

Hi, I would like to sign up for the intermediate group. I get lucid about twice a week and they last from 3-20 mins. (If I didn't miss the sign up date)

----------


## AndresLD

> Hi, I would like to sign up for the intermediate group. I get lucid about twice a week and they last from 3-20 mins. (If I didn't miss the sign up date)



Hey! Unfortunately the competition has already started (it would have ended tomorrow, but it got  extended one more week). I think they are not doing sign-ups anymore, but I am assuming there would be another competition either in December orEarly Next year  :smiley: . I think they will post on this thread once we are approaching sign-ups for the next one, so keep an eye out!

----------

